# custom aba turbo downpipe pics



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

pretty much im just looking for some pics of peoples downpipes for an aba. i need some ideas before i start hacking one together for my little project.


----------



## broko (Mar 18, 2005)




----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*FV-BumpIt(1255796273481)*

thanks broko. no one else has any pics of an aba turbo downpipe?


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1255796273481) (drracing07)*

I'm starting to make mine this week, I'll post some when I'm done. I bought a 120º extra tight bend from atp to use right off the turbo.


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1255796273481) (Zorba2.0)*

k kewl. im getting my stainless pipe this on tuesday hopefully.


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1255796273481) (drracing07)*

well i finally went and made the pipe, heres the result...









































have to just grind down the welds now


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1255796273481) (drracing07)*

what are you using for a waste gate , i dont see one one the manifold, and your internal one is bolted closed


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: custom aba turbo downpipe pics (drracing07)*

not ABA, but ...



















































































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


























Super scientific way to check alignment and fitment:










































































just did me some picture whoring


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: custom aba turbo downpipe pics (elRey)*

i actually saw your build elray. pretty sweet pipe. and the wastegate is actually built into the turbine housing. its kinda nifty. the actuator is pointing toward the compressor on the bottom of the turbo. the turbo is apparently a stocker from a vw LT aka a transporter with a 2.4 inline 6 diesel.


----------



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: custom aba turbo downpipe pics (drracing07)*

3" for a 16v (almost aba







in mk2) 
First thing I ever tig welded lol. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AccessDenied (Jan 21, 2009)

that dp is gangsta
this thread delivers


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: custom aba turbo downpipe pics (drracing07)*

all the downpipes ive seen from people, they come off from the turbo with a 90º straight down or back a bit. the problem i have with my turbo is that its just a bit off to the right looking toward the back of the car, putting it really close to the hardline for the brake and the heater lines through the firewall. so i had to bring it toward the engine and under the turbo to pull it off.
some more pics
the pipe i ordered from ebay. 16gauge 304 stainless








part way done










_Modified by drracing07 at 5:40 PM 10-22-2009_


----------



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: custom aba turbo downpipe pics (drracing07)*

No offense but with a MIG welder why didn't you go with mild steel?


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: custom aba turbo downpipe pics (16V-Dub)*

i originally got a (i beleive kinetic?) vr downpipe on the cheap, thought it would fit but ended up going right into the shift linkage. its stainless so i figured id use the flanges, some of the pipe and the flex section. got some more stainless and there we go. welds dont look too pretty but thats what a grinder is for


----------



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: custom aba turbo downpipe pics (drracing07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drracing07* »_i originally got a (i beleive kinetic?) vr downpipe on the cheap, thought it would fit but ended up going right into the shift linkage. its stainless so i figured id use the flanges, some of the pipe and the flex section. got some more stainless and there we go. welds dont look too pretty but thats what a grinder is for









Cool, anyone who built anything can appreciate making the best of whats around. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Intermetallics are brittle and suck haha (mild welded to stainless).


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: custom aba turbo downpipe pics (16V-Dub)*

well im using 304 stainless weld wire in my mig. i have aluminum and mild also. so its all good


----------



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: custom aba turbo downpipe pics (drracing07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drracing07* »_well im using 304 stainless weld wire in my mig. i have aluminum and mild also. so its all good









I know, the tacks / stitches in your pics look good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I just don't like the added heat that mig adds, driving the Cr out of the grains to the boundaries of the stainless.


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: custom aba turbo downpipe pics (16V-Dub)*

i was going pretty slow and doing short bursts and moving around to all the different areas equally to distribute the heat so i wouldnt distort it too much either.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: custom aba turbo downpipe pics (16V-Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16V-Dub* »_
I know, the tacks / stitches in your pics look good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I just don't like the added heat that mig adds, driving the Cr out of the grains to the boundaries of the stainless.









My down pipe is stainles welded with stainless mig wire...5 years no worries....tig welding without back purging is just as bad as mig fyi








I'll post some pics later


----------



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: custom aba turbo downpipe pics (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_
My down pipe is stainles welded with stainless mig wire...5 years no worries....tig welding without back purging is just as bad as mig fyi








I'll post some pics later









Good call with the back purging.


----------



## 95JettaOfMine (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: custom aba turbo downpipe pics (drracing07)*

Impressive Mr. Riley http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## alixjg (May 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1255796273481) (drracing07)*

Beautiful... when I finally get a new car and whatnot... we're doin the exhaust at your place lol


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1255796273481) (alixjg)*

Not ABA either, but would be in a similar location if it were...i guess...
1.6TD 2.5" Aluminized, mandrel bent all tubing and flanges bought from http://www.mandrel-bends.com


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1255796273481) (secondgen)*

that looks alot like what i made, cept less welding. haha


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1255796273481) (drracing07)*

I tried to use this manifold on my A2 ABA but it would not work due to the rear
engine mount. this manifold has the turbo offset to far to the passenger side. 








So I bought the BBM exhaust manifold along with other goodies.








I weldded this 90 deg flex pipe to a custome made 3" exhaust w/ Waste gate 
y in before the flange. I bought all the piping and flange pieces locally
























































I have a 38mm to 44mm wastegate adapture but i blew out the gasket at the
track so i have elimanated it by welding the adapture to the manifold.








ABA 16v gt3076 .63ar 80mm T/B Da Bomb intake manifold


----------



## getluckd (Oct 11, 2016)

Thank you guy's,these pictures are great & help me out with my build a lot. 

Sent from my LGL33L using Tapatalk


----------

